# NF Newsletter - November Edition



## baconbits (Nov 7, 2017)

​*Intro:*
Periodically we'll be releasing a forum newsletter to discuss the_ latest news_ and changes on NF. The goal with this is to open more channels of communication between the staff and the rest of the community.

Go to* Issue 1*→
Go to *official navigation*→​
*MAJOR SITE NEWS/CURRENTLY IN THE WORKS

Avatar Upgrade:
*
Thanks to @Aphrodite all members have had their avatar sizes upgraded.

*Promotions:*

Congrats to those promoted.  This will lead to our staff being more responsive, active and effective.

@Nighty the Mighty & @Rinoa to admin.
@Aphrodite & @Platypus to Smod.
*Smiley Reorganization:*

@White Wolf led an effort to reorganize our smiley's.  He's also working to get more of your suggestions added into our selections.  Check his thread to post your suggestions.

*XENFORO/MBXX RELATED NEWS*

We haven't experienced any major issues lately, however if you have any issues or suggestions on how the site can work better please visit to make your suggestions/critiques.
*SECTION NEWS*

*Akihabara News*

Bleach is being moved to Akihabara Library and Fairy Tail is being moved to Akihabara TV.
*Downtown News*

The Nigerian Embassy (Old Chatterbox lol) is hosting a Waifu Popularity contest.
*Konoha Mall*

The Sports Bar is running a contest: "Are you a Messi or Ronaldo fanboy? Come and nominate them and more of your favourite players in NF's UEFA Champions League Awards!"  Visit the to participate. If your nominees win, you could win points for cool forum prizes!
*HVOA*

Thanks to @Shiki volunteering to help out and run some contests.  Expect to see changes in this section as staff works to spur more activity.
*Naruto Avenue*

This section will be reorganized shortly.  See our new smod @Platypus for details.
*Outskirts News*

@mr_shadow & @baconbits are working on three issues.  The first is to revitalize the Cafe.  The second is a consistent and logical definition of flaming.  We realize that the Cafe has always and will always have aggressive culture but a good definition of flaming will allow us to have better debates.  Third is to spur on our debate challenge system and contests. Expect to see more contests in the Cafe in the future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 7, 2017)

The links for here aren't included in the newsletter.


----------



## baconbits (Nov 7, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> The links for here aren't included in the newsletter.



Thanks for pointing that out.  Links added.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 8, 2017)

I feel the cafe should move higher it doesn't fit being lower than the nigerian embassy


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2017)

baconbits said:


> smiley's


Smilies* or even smileys*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baconbits (Nov 8, 2017)

Milk said:


> I feel the cafe should move higher it doesn't fit being lower than the nigerian embassy



It's in alphabetical order by section to remove all bias.



Mider T said:


> Smilies* or even smileys*



I should have just PM'd you because I had no idea how to make that plural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2017)

baconbits said:


> This section will be reorganized shortly. See our new smod @Platypus for details.


Curious about this.


baconbits said:


> The Sports Bar is running a contest: "Are you a Messi or Ronaldo fanboy? Come and nominate them and more of your favourite players in NF's UEFA Champions League Awards!" Visit the to participate. If your nominees win, you could win points for cool forum prizes!



For goodness sakes, can we please get the NBA subsection's title to update the CURRENT year and not 2015.  Hell even 2018 since we are about 50 days away.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 8, 2017)

baconbits said:


> It's in alphabetical order by section to remove all bias.




Fair enough.


----------



## baconbits (Nov 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Curious about this.



Not sure how much I can reveal yet.  @Platypus  , what can you say thus far?



Mider T said:


> For goodness sakes, can we please get the NBA subsection's title to update the CURRENT year and not 2015.  Hell even 2018 since we are about 50 days away.



That's... embarrassing.  I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Curious about this.


The gist of it:

-- KTV and the subsections of NBD will be archived
-- KL will be rebranded to a general Naruto/Boruto discussion section

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 12, 2017)

Mider T said:


> For goodness sakes, can we please get the NBA subsection's title to update the CURRENT year and not 2015.  Hell even 2018 since we are about 50 days away.



I requested the year is removed. An admin will get to it soon


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2017)

New song for Naruto Avenue:


----------

